# droopy leaves



## me myyself and I (Jan 9, 2010)

hi all, I'm using a dwc setup in buckets with air stones. I just transfered over some clones and they dont seem to be doing so well. the leaves are real droopy and they area light green, to allmost yellow. my ph is at 5.8 and my ppms are at 1000.this is my 3rd round with this strain. I never had this problem last time around. any thoughts?
thanks


----------



## me myyself and I (Jan 9, 2010)

sorry here are some pics, the last one is of the mothers the clones were taken from. as you can see they look nothing like the thier mothers. I trans planted them about a week an a half ago. im at a loss. everthing is identicle as the last time. any suggestions?
thanks for any help


----------



## DonJones (Jan 9, 2010)

I agree that 1000 ppm is pretty strong for a clone, but my first question is, are you sure that you're getting enough moisture to the roots on the clone because it almost looks like a dehydration/loss of turgor (internal water pressure in the leaves) problem to me.  At least that is the way my Black Gold grown plants start looking when they are in dire need of water, with or without nutes.  I believe that if the nutes are too strong they may interfere with water absorption and diffusion in the plant too.

But if this is the same strain, age and nutrient strength that you have used in the past, then none of my ideas make very much sense, except not getting enough moisture for some reason.

Good luck -- Great smoking and Happy 2010.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 10, 2010)

do you have high temps...I'm just stabbing in the dark if you say your ph is dialed in.  I don't know crap about hydro, so I'll go with minzeye on the fact that your ppms are too high...but it doesn't look like an overdose so much as a ph problem, or severely stressed.  I don't mean to insult your intelligence or anything so please don't take this the wrong way, but are you sure your pH pen is calibrated?


----------



## oneshot (Jan 10, 2010)

its the 1000ppm nutes,cut back to 400 ppm ..I had the same problem..and set your camera to 3000 kelvin under HPS light and they will look great..
my two cents
oneshot


----------



## me myyself and I (Jan 10, 2010)

thanks for all the input guys, its more appreciated than you know  
I went back through and retraced my steps, as mindzeye suggested.I transplanted then the same way, in the same medium, same buckets and under the same lights in the same room (heheh), BUT! I did use the powdered ph down instead of the liquid I usualy use, and the powdered stuff  had been sittin for about 4 years or so. I did try to skimp once back in the day and used the same stuff we use for our pool to bring the ph down and lost those plants in about the same way as whats going on here. anyway I went and got the normal stuff I use(the liquid) and now my ph is staying more stable and not climbing right back up like it was. I allso cut back my ppms about 300. I think they are looking better but im not sure yet,( they allways look halfways decent first thing in the morning. as far as temps go I keep it at a steady 75f in the day and make sure it doesnt get any lower than 55 at night. the plants have rooted enought to touch the water. so I dont believe it was a moisture problem. will wait and see if the ph down change and dropping the ppms works out and I did check the callibraitoin of my ph pen( no insult taken LF, I greatly appreciate any advise). im gonna go try that camera setting if I can figure it out. will keep ya'll posted and thank you again for all the wonderful advise.


----------



## me myyself and I (Jan 19, 2010)

ok, here are some better pics. 2 of them are looking better, but the 2 front ones are still looking poopy. I have flushed them with fresh water mixed with a weak fox farms big bloom soloution as directed and have flushed them with clean water ph'd at 5.8 and replaced the buckets  with fresh water ph'd to 5.8 and ppm's of 400 and 2 still arent comming out of it. they looked better the next morning, but then by the next morning right back to the same droopy state. they arent getting any bigger like the other 2. those are growing like monsters.they came right out of it after the first flush and dropping the ppms down to 600.
mag def. maybey? im stupmed. any help would be awesome.   also I forgot to add tht my water has a real high iron content, would that make a diff. considering ive allways used the same water with previous grows of this strain and no problems? thanks


----------



## zem (Jan 20, 2010)

i agree they do look overwatered, if theyve been lookin like that for long then the yellow brown on them might be also a result but it can also bea combination of overwatering, ph, brownish roots because of lack of air maybe temps too. i just dealt with one of my mother plants i had to flush it with plain h2o and give lower fert levels cuz i detected some signs of nutriend lock and i havent flushed for a while. you can do the same, flush and lower nutes and get roots well aired. if your roots are brownish i suggest you look into using h2o2 treatement, cheers


----------



## me myyself and I (Jan 21, 2010)

thanks Mindzeye, and zem for the info. the reason the medium looks wet in those pics is because I had just flushed them. as far as air supply im using some pretty decent 4 port pumps with 2 supplies into a T and then into one 5" round air stone. lots of bubbles. I will try to lower the water. the ph is dead balls at 5.8 and the ppms are at 400. I will go change out the water to plain ph'd with no ferts and see what happens. I just dont get it. this has allways been my best strain, and very hardy. what do you think about trying some cal-mag? I read that using air stones depleats cal. and mag. quickly?
thanks again for the help


----------



## DonJones (Jan 21, 2010)

me myyself and I,

I have read where many very experienced good hydro growers believe that *if you have a high enough O2 level in your solution you can't overwater in hydro and you do not need to have any part of the root system exposed to the air.*

I have no practical experience with either issue, but the roots are always submerged in the solution in a DWC, and the only reason for air ot the roots is so that they can absorb oxygen so it would seem that no air on the roots is needed in hydro, except maybe in ebb and flow.

I know I've read of a couple of respected growers running oxygenated solution through drip systems 24/7 with excellent results.

Good luck and great smoking.


----------



## smoove (Jan 22, 2010)

*EDIT: *LOL disregard... roots have been discussed a bunch. my bad.

Any change in the plants? I scanned through some of the replies and I don't think I saw anyone mention possible root damage. I agree too that 1000ppm for a clone seems pretty high, and that could have have stressed the root zone. How do they look/smell? Any discoloration or limp/mushy looking roots? So long as there's no root rot, the plant will recover from damage once you've flushed, and eased into the nutrient strength.

Good Luck.


----------

